
Improved real time image animation in opencv using first order model - k0staa
https://github.com/k0staa/real-time-example-of-first-order-motion-model-for-image-animation
======
k0staa
A similar post has already been here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23312259](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23312259)
but I decided to improve it and it may be useful to someone. I corrected code,
added docker configuration and more detailed descriptions. I also simplified
the preparation of input video for animations not in real time. Everything
should work automatically.

